# Goldfisch sterben im Frühjahr



## kleine-Blume (16. Apr. 2007)

Hallo,

wir haben einen Gartenteich, der eigentlich schon seit Jahren Goldfische beherbergt.
In den letzten Jahren ist es so, dass die Goldfische im Frühjahr reihenweise sterben.  
Und irgendwie können wir uns das nicht so recht erklären...   Den Rest des Jahres geht's ihnen eigentlich auch recht gut und den Winter überstehen sie auch. Und dann schwimmen im Frühjahr die Fische oben auf dem Rücken  
(Nicht alle auf einmal sondern immer mal wieder einer, aber doch auffällig viele...)

Habt Ihr irgendwelche Tips was da los sein könnte? Oder was die Ursache sein könnte?



DANKE schon mal!!!


----------



## Annett (16. Apr. 2007)

*AW:  Goldfisch sterben im Frühjahr*

Hallo,

Willkommen im Forum.

So ganz ohne weitere Angaben kann Dir wohl kaum jemand helfen, es wird max. Kaffeesatz lesen. 

Also, wir bräuchten, soweit vorhanden:
- Wasserwerte (wenn nicht vorhanden: messen oder im Zooladen messen lassen)
- Bilder von den toten Fischen und vom Teich (damit man sich "ein Bild davon machen kann")
- eine genauere Beschreibung des Teichzustandes (viel/wenig Schlamm, Filter ja/nein, wieviele Fische sind da drin, wieviele und welche Pflanzen usw.)


----------



## kleine-Blume (17. Apr. 2007)

*AW:  Goldfisch sterben im Frühjahr*

Hallo Annett,

danke für Deine Antwort.  
Ich hab so was schon befürchtet...  bzw. mit gedacht, aber ich fürchte das könnte schwierig werden.  
Gleich mal vorne weg: ich bin grad etwa 500km von dem Teich entfernt. Der ist bei meinen Eltern daheim. Ich kann also nicht schnell mal hinhupfen und was nachgucken :? 

Also der Reihe nach:
*Wasserwerte*: welche wären den Wichtig? Dann schick ich meine Eltern mal los  oder erledige das wenn ich mal wieder daheim bin... Und was kostet das ungefähr, wenn man das machen lässt? (Ich weiß gar nicht, ob die das in dem Zoogeschäft auch machen...  )  

*Bilder*: schwierig. Die Fische sind inzwischen alle beerdigt und würden in dem Zustand wohl auch nicht mehr viel hermachen :? . Sie sahen jetzt aber nicht krank aus (keine weißen Flecken oder so) und sie waren auch nicht angeknabbert.
Teichfoto kann ich leider im Moment auch keins anbieten. (Meine Kamera hat letzte Woche den Geist aufgegeben...  

*Beschreibung*: Also bleibt mir nur die Beschreibung: 

Wassertiefe: um 1m
Wand & Boden sind aus Beton, oder so. (Teich war schon vorhanden als wir eingezogen sind und da waren Goldfische drin über 30 Stück, die ein paar Jahre ohne jede Pflege überlebt haben.)
Lage: Nordwestlich vom Haus, also eher im Schatten. 
Frischwasser gibt's nur über eine Regentonne, die Wasser von einer Dachseite erhält, und Regen natürlich  .
Etwa 2/3 sind Freiwasser mit ein paar größeren Steinen, die Schutz bieten. Der Boden ist mit einer Schlammschickt bedeckt (geschätzt 20cm).
Das restliche Drittel ist ein bissi flacher ¿ (Ironie) und dicht bewachsen (v.a. Seerosen und __ Rohrkolben). Hier gibt's eine dicke Wurzel-Schlammschicht (mind 40 cm würde ich sagen). Am Ende gibt's noch etwas __ Moos, ein paar __ Schwertlilien und Sumpfdotterblumen und eine kleine Weide.
Seit etwa 2 Jahren haben wir einen Filte, der u.a. mit UV (glaube ich  ) arbeitet.

Die *Fischzahlen * sind schwankend. Letzten Sommer gabs 5 Karpfen (etwa 20cm) und 6+ kleinere Karpfen (Nachwuchs). Dazu sind dann noch etwa 10 Goldfische gekommen (10-15cm). 
Im Moment gibt's keine Goldfische mehr   und die Karpfen haben wir auch nicht mehr gesehen :schizo . Aber die haben sich nicht im "Rückenschwimmen geübt... Kann auch sein, dass die sich versteckt haben.
__ Kröten (+ 2-3 Laichketten) und __ Molche und im Sommer __ Frösche gibt's auch noch.

Hilft das weiter?

Ach, irgendwie macht das keinen Spaß da jedes Jahr neue Fische reinzusetzten, die dann im Frühjahr fast alle oben schwimmen.   Die Karpfen haben sich jetzt ein paar Jahre gehalten, aber bei den Goldfischen schaut's nicht gut aus...  
Ich kann mir halt nicht erklären warum gerade im Frühjahr!


----------



## Annett (17. Apr. 2007)

*AW:  Goldfisch sterben im Frühjahr*

Hallo,

also ich würde auf jeden Fall erstmal abklären was da los ist, dann gegensteuern und erst, wenn sich alles stabilisiert hat, über neue Fische nachdenken!
Alles andere ist den Tieren gegenüber nicht fair, denn sie können sich weder beschweren noch flüchten. 

Also:
Bezüglich Wasserwerte: Deine Eltern sollen eine Mineralwasserflasche (Glas) mehrfach mit Teichwasser spülen, ohne Luftblase füllen und dann auf schnellstem Wege in den nächsten Zooladen/Dehner/Obi etc. bringen. (Vorher mal dort anrufen, ob sie testen und was es kostet.)
Manche Läden machen die Tests kostenlos, schwatzen den Leuten aber hinterher gern irgendwas auf. Bei uns nimmt Hornbach glaube 1 Euro für die Tests. Ich weiß aber nicht, was die dafür alles messen!
Auf jeden Fall sollen sich Deine Eltern die Werte auf einen Zettel schreiben lassen und sich nichts an "Teichpflegeprodukten" wie Algenkiller, Schlammentferner, Wasseraufbereiter usw. mitgeben lassen.
Das kostet alles nur Geld, bringt aber in den meisten Fällen nicht viel - außer Gewinn beim Händler. 
Die so ermittelten Werte stellst Du dann hier ein.

Wichtig wären: pH-Wert, Nitrit, Ammonium/Ammoniak, Nitrat, Sauerstoff, Karbonathärte, evtl. noch elektrische Leitfähigkeit.
Einige dieser Werte ändern sich, wenn das Wasser sich erwärmt, deshalb testen viele Teichbesitzer direkt daheim am Teich mit Tröpfchentests von JBL, Tetra oder Sera.

Ohne die Wasserwerte zu kennen, habe ich ja schon so meine Vermutung.... Ich denke ein Teilwasserwechsel mit Leitungswasser könnte den Fischen erstmal helfen - sofern noch welche da sind.
Durch dauerndes Regenwassernachfüllen geht ohne Gegenmaßnahmen die Karbonathärte in die Knie und daraufhin rauscht der pH-Wert auch mal ganz fix nach unten. Nennt sich dann Säuresturz. 
Aber wie gesagt, dass ist nur eine Vermutung - Klarheit können wirklich nur die Wasserwerte bringen!


----------



## olex (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW:  Goldfisch sterben im Frühjahr*

Hallo,
ich habe eben im Einsteiger-Thread genau das gleiche Problem geschildert,bitte auch der tiere willen,dringend um Hilfe
Gruss
Olex


----------



## kleine-Blume (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW:  Goldfisch sterben im Frühjahr*

Hallo,

Danke schon mal für die Hilfe!  
Da werde ich meine Eltern mal losschicken. Hoffentlich machen die in dem Zoogeschäft das auch....  
(Dehner, Obi oder so sind gut 50km entfernt  und das ist ja nicht sooo ideal...)

Wir hatten auch mal ein paar Tests für's Aquarium aber die sind inzwischen wahrscheinlich nicht mehr brauchbar.  

Wenn ich Werte habe, dann werde ich die hier einstellen.

Dein Problem Olex hört sich sehr ähnlich an. :? 
Hat denn der Wasserwechsel inzwischen Wirkung gezeigt?
Wir haben die Kupferdachrinne ein wenig in Verdacht... vielleicht sollte ich das gleich mittesten lassen  

Alles Gute


----------



## Heiko H. (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW:  Goldfisch sterben im Frühjahr*

Hi,

bevor du deine Eltern losschickst, rufe doch einfach mal dort an und Frage nach ob sie Wassertests durchführen!
Kostet auf jedenfall weniger, als 50 Km mit dem Auto fahren und dann feststellen sie machen es nicht:?  

Gruß Heiko


----------



## olex (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW:  Goldfisch sterben im Frühjahr*

Kleine-Blume,hallo....
ne ,der Wasserwechsel am Sonntag hat wohl nix gebracht..
heute 1 Toter und 1er der bereits seitlich liegt???
Vom Erscheinungsbild scheinen Sie alle o.k
Und es geht schnell.
Teich abgesucht...nix!
halbe Stunde später ,Toter Fisch im Wasser??
Alle anderen normales Verhalten

Ob's vielleicht was mit der Hitze und dem schnellen Umschwung(Kreislauf) zu tun hat?

Hier muss es doch jemand geben,der eine Vermutung hat???
Bitte melden,eilt...
Gruss
Olex


----------



## kleine-Blume (19. Apr. 2007)

*AW:  Goldfisch sterben im Frühjahr*

Hallo,

bei unserem Teich ging das auch relativ schnell...  
Ich fands komisch, dass das fast nur Goldfische waren die oben schwammen...  
Bei dir auch Olex? Hattest Du das schon mal?

Bei uns war das letzte Frühjahr schon mal, glaube ich... Das ganze Jahr über ist nix passiert!


----------



## olex (19. Apr. 2007)

*AW:  Goldfisch sterben im Frühjahr*

Hallo kl... Blume,

es sind hauptsächlich Jungtiere beider Arten Goldfische und Schleierschwänze

immer noch ca. 1-2 tot pro Tag
gestern bei Tierarzt angerufen,wusste auch nicht weiter.
Soll Wassertest machen lassen und wenn der o.k.ist 3-4 "lebende" Fische bringen die er dann leider töten muss,aber anders nicht untersuchen kann.
Und tote hinbringen nutzt leider nichts.

Das ist das erste Mal,das ich das habe,mit dem Fischsterben.Komisch das alle über den Winter kamen und seit dem warmen Wetter ist es so.
Aber auch gestern wo es hier relativ kalt war,das selbe.
Du sagst aber,das hattet Ihr schon mal im letzten Jahr?
Wie gings weg?
Wie lange hat es gedauert?
Ich habe heute neues Futter gekauft und das alte vom letzten Jahr vorerst mal verbannt,mann weiß ja nie...
 Internetrechere hat auch soweit nix gebracht.
So weit der Stand der Dinge
Gruss
Olex


----------



## mfridau (19. Mai 2022)

Kupferdachrinne, wenns Regenwasser dann in Teich rinnt, das ist ganz schlimm. Kupfer ist absolut tödlich für Goldfische. Die armen.


----------



## PeBo (19. Mai 2022)

Hallo Monika, du hast ja recht, aber wo hast denn diesen Beitrag ausgegraben. Der Fragesteller hat sich das letzte Mal vor über 15 Jahren angemeldet  

Gruß Peter


----------

